# HD Locals on 129 with legacy dish setup



## allej0ly (May 17, 2009)

Hello, the HD locals for my market (Roanoke) were just turned on this week, and it is my understanding that they are located on sat 129. My current system consists of a dish 500 110/119 and a standard single lnb dish currently pointed at 61.5 using sw21 muti-dish switches. I also have another single lnb dish mounted that is not currently in use. My current receivers are a VIP211 and a 6000. My current package is AT250 w/locals & HD silver and I am not willing to make a 24 month commitment for dish's 'free' antenna upgrade, so I was wondering what would be the best way to add 129 so that I can get the HD locals? Does 129 carry that same programming as 61.5, so I could just repoint that dish? I have heard that I may need a bigger dish for 129. Is that true or will a standard dish suffice? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

It looks like your Roanoke HD locals are only on 129.

http://www.dishuser.org/dishlist.php

The best way to find out if you can get a good signal off 129 is to point your dish at it an see what you get. The Ciel II satellite is supposed to have better signals that before.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Why Roanoke, VA would be on 129° is hard to fathom. But as he says, you need to find out if you can "see" Ciel II from where you are.

You may or may not be able to aim the 61.5° dish at it depending on line of sight issues. But even if it had to be moved to "see" 129°, that's exactly the same setup I have here in California and you'd get all your channels.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Why Roanoke, VA would be on 129° is hard to fathom.


Not when you consider that 61.5 has no spot beams, while Ciel-2 has a bunch of them. It's always far more efficient to have locals on spots than taking up a whole CONUS beam. But it would certainly have been better if AMC-14 had made it to orbit...


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

BattleZone said:


> Not when you consider that 61.5 has no spot beams, while Ciel-2 has a bunch of them. It's always far more efficient to have locals on spots than taking up a whole CONUS beam. But it would certainly have been better if AMC-14 had made it to orbit...


All the HD locals on 61.5 are spot beams, they were set up before Ciel-2 was even in possition. 61.5 has some PI channels not of 129 and all the same National HD channels 129 has.


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

E*12 at 61.5 has about 20 operational spotbeams


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry, I just realized I didn't include the word "free", as in "61.5 doesn't have any free spotbeams". Amazing how one missing word can make you look dumb! :eek2:


----------



## allej0ly (May 17, 2009)

Well, I decided to go with a new dish 1000.2. Got it mounted, connected the 61.5 wing dish and have that and 100/119 all working fine, but no 129. After lots of tweaking I never got any kind of signal from 129, and after some research it appears that there is a tree blocking it as 129 elevation was about 8 degrees lower than the other lowest sat... the good news is that it is my tree. Unless there are any other ideas to tweak, it's time to fire up the Stihl I guess!


----------



## jaytin (May 3, 2009)

allej0ly said:


> Well, I decided to go with a new dish 1000.2. Got it mounted, connected the 61.5 wing dish and have that and 100/119 all working fine, but no 129. After lots of tweaking I never got any kind of signal from 129, and after some research it appears that there is a tree blocking it as 129 elevation was about 8 degrees lower than the other lowest sat... the good news is that it is my tree. Unless there are any other ideas to tweak, it's time to fire up the Stihl I guess!


Allejoly, I'm sailing in the same as you do.

I have rec 301 and dvr612. The thing is I don't want to go into contract. Thats why I just bought dvr. The problem is my old rec works fine with legacy dual (one sat) lnbs. I'm working hard to get 129 in california, using 20" dish and legacy dual lnb (one sat) I'm getting great signal (108 % )but only from tp #21 and tp # 32. All other tps are showing no signal. The bar remain is red. when I attach this sat via sw21 to the rec. I get error massage. 
I tried to get help from other site. Seems like no one knows nothing about it. Now I started feeling that a legacy dual lnb isn't fully compatible with sat 129.Please let me know if i'm wrong on compatiblity between legacy lnb and 129 . 
Alle, are getting this sat with legacy ??


----------



## redsalmon (Oct 16, 2006)

jaytin said:


> Allejoly, I'm sailing in the same as you do.
> 
> I have rec 301 and dvr612. The thing is I don't want to go into contract. Thats why I just bought dvr. The problem is my old rec works fine with legacy dual (one sat) lnbs. I'm working hard to get 129 in california, using 20" dish and legacy dual lnb (one sat) I'm getting great signal (108 % )but only from tp #21 and tp # 32. All other tps are showing no signal. The bar remain is red. when I attach this sat via sw21 to the rec. I get error massage.
> I tried to get help from other site. Seems like no one knows any about it. Now I started feeling that a legacy dual lnb isn't fully compatible with sat 129.Please let me know if i'm wrong on compatiblity between legacy lnb and 129 . Thanks


There were threads on the other site of incompatibility problems with legacy and the 129 sat. Try the following thread to see if it helps any. http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-ne...-started-lately.html?highlight=legacy+lnb+129


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think there were a couple of threads in the 622 support forum wherein a lot of people offered up various suggestions and advice that ultimately boiled down to:

1. Take the "free" install from Dish and commit to 24 months OR pay the fee to bypass the commitment.

or

2. Spend a lot more money buying all the necessary equipment that would otherwise be provided as part of your "free" install.

The simple answers were along the lines of... You can't mix legacy and DPP equipment. Some legacy equipment will work with a 622 if you run two lines to the receiver... otherwise you have to use DPP all the way and then a separator can be used for a single feed to the 622.

Also I believe some legacy switches were not deemed compatible with some configurations.

I'm pretty sure all the info is in the threads in the 622 forum.


----------



## jaytin (May 3, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I think there were a couple of threads in the 622 support forum wherein a lot of people offered up various suggestions and advice that ultimately boiled down to:
> 
> 1. Take the "free" install from Dish and commit to 24 months OR pay the fee to bypass the commitment.
> 
> ...


Mr. Vernon, Thanks for the help,but One thing still wonders me.
As you explained about the compatablity of legacy lnb with dvrs. How come we don't see any problem between dvrs, legacy lnbs and sw21s when using them to get 110 or 119 ? They work great together.
It must be some thing between the sat 129 or legacy lnbs. 
I even try to get sat 129 on my basic box 300 with legacy lnb. Exactly same problem. Let see if that link helps ? Anyway thanks again.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

jaytin said:


> Mr. Vernon, Thanks for the help,but One thing still wonders me.
> As you explained about the compatablity of legacy lnb with dvrs. How come we don't see any problem between dvrs, legacy lnbs and sw21s when using them to get 110 or 119 ? They work great together.
> It must be some thing between the sat 129 or legacy lnbs.
> I even try to get sat 129 on my basic box 300 with legacy lnb. Exactly same problem. Let see if that link helps ? Anyway thanks again.


It sounds like your 61.5 dish has a legacy LNB, which is incompatible with the 1000.2 dish, which uses a DishProPlus multiswitch (DPP43) inside the LNB pack. You'd need a DP Dual LNB to replce the Legacy Dual to get 61.5, BUT if you can get 129 (after cutting the tree), you probably won't need 61.5 anyway, as the national HD channels are mirrored on both.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Option 3: sign up for Dish Home Protection Plan and get a tech out to do an upgrade. Doesn't matter if you own or lease your equipment.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My memory is fuzzy from the other threads... but I keep having a vague recollection that at least part of the problem was in your trying to mix legacy and non-legacy LNBs and/or switches.

I was trying to find all the details, but I got distracted.

All of my stuff is DPP, with a DPP44 switch... and everything works fine. I never attempted to try and get things to work with any legacy stuff so I can't really say what configuration of that might work... but based upon other threads, you can't just mix and match without unexpected results.


----------



## allej0ly (May 17, 2009)

jaytin said:


> Allejoly, I'm sailing in the same as you do.
> 
> I have rec 301 and dvr612. The thing is I don't want to go into contract. Thats why I just bought dvr. The problem is my old rec works fine with legacy dual (one sat) lnbs. I'm working hard to get 129 in california, using 20" dish and legacy dual lnb (one sat) I'm getting great signal (108 % )but only from tp #21 and tp # 32. All other tps are showing no signal. The bar remain is red. when I attach this sat via sw21 to the rec. I get error massage.
> I tried to get help from other site. Seems like no one knows nothing about it. Now I started feeling that a legacy dual lnb isn't fully compatible with sat 129.Please let me know if i'm wrong on compatiblity between legacy lnb and 129 .
> Alle, are getting this sat with legacy ??


I installed a dish 1000.2 with dpp triple lnb and also attached an existing wing dish pointed at 61.5 with a legacy lnb to the 1000.2. Once I took down 2 trees this week 129 has been coming in perfectly, so now I am getting 61.5, 110, 119 and 129. The problem with the wing dish was that when switching channels on 61.5 each time I hit an even (or odd can't remember for sure) transponder I would get the signal has been lost message. Once I installed a DP lnb on the wing dish all has been well. The 1000.2 setup states that it also works with legacy receivers as long as there is a dish pro receiver also connected and powered, but it appears that the lnb's need to be dish pro.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

The quick low and skinny. Legacy LNB's will NOT work with DP/DPP switches (and I repeat NOT work)! Legacy LNB's will NOT work with MPG4 birds. Get a DP LNB on your wing dish, and it will work properly. Or sense you got your LOS issue resolved on the 129* just remove the 61.5. Unless you are getting a specific channel that is only broadcasted on the 61.5 your receiver will never look at it anyway. The 129* is the default bird that a receiver looks at when it's present.


----------

